# Tough to Find Piston/Rings for Toro Grass Trimmer



## mikulskn (Aug 5, 2014)

I picked up a Toro Grass Trimmer for nothing since it would not start. It seemed like never used. After going thru everything, I took the head/cylinder off to see that the piston was scored. It seems like the a small piece of one of the two rings must have broke off and caused the scoring. I would normally think a piece would have come from the exhaust, but it is in perfect shape and clean. The cylinder seems to not really be scored that much, so I just thought I would get a new piston and ring set and see if it works. But after looking up many part sites, I seem that you cannot purchase the piston/rings separately or find out the part numbers. I even contacted Toro but they said to just contact a dealer.

Does anyone know where I can find the exact piston/rings to get for this trimmer? Or the equivalent? The trimmer info is below right from the label.

Toro 
Model 51955
S/N 311020102
Mfg Date 12-14-11
25.4cc
Engine/Evap. Family BHCPS.0254TA

Thanks for any help.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

That unit is made for Toro by Homelite. Homelite does not list any internal engine parts available for this unit, just the complete power head assembly. It's likely a Chinese vended unit, and I have found most to be disposable with no repair parts available.


----------



## mikulskn (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks...no wonder why I had no luck finding the engine parts!!


----------

